# Seiko Marinemaster Photos & Update



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

As promised here are some photos of my Marinemaster which I recieved a few days ago. It's sitting (heavily) on my wrist as I type this - it's the first time I've worn it in anger. I like the watch - make that love the watch - but it's not the best example of a Seiko I've ever owned, there are a couple of points which I find pretty poor considering what the watch cost me














. I mentioned these in an earlier thread but to recap they are a bezel dot that's not central within the triangle at 12 - not a big thing but somewhat annoying; and, much more importantly, the bezel didn't rotate smoothly. It would start rotating fine, but after a couple of revolutions it would start to tighten up and bind to the point of jamming. I sprayed some teflon based lubricant between the bezel and case and all was fine for a few days. However on trying the bezel again this morning it soon started jamming again. So I became rather pissed off with the thing and decided to try do something about it. I prised off with the bezel, tweaked the springy thing, checked the rubber gasket to see if it was damaged (it didn't appear to be), gave it a smear of grease to lubricate things, popped the bezel back on and hey presto it works again. I probably shouldn't have done this but I had such a crap night last night (due to one particular friend falling apart at the seams) that I was mad enough to risk it - I've done it before on lesser Seikos. To be honest I still don't think it's right and it'll probably just start binding again in a few days time.

Despite all this I still think the watch is great, I must be stupid or dense I think







. I've taken lot of photos so please be patient as I upload them - I'll let you know when I've posted the last one









First off here's the out of whack bezel dot


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's the MM minus it's bezel. I always wondered what went on underneath the bezel of a one piece cased watch - now I know and it's not very pretty


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

On to the prettier pictures







. A lug end on view which shows how the watch case flares out and then narrows towards the back.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Picture of the back - shows the shape of the case well too.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Three quarters view


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Front view


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Another sort of three quarters side on view - bracelet fitted this time (it's a nice bracelet too with solid end links and a ratcheting divers extension) - please excuse the fingerprint on the bezel


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Close up number 1 - the dial and hands are superb - as is the lume which I'll try and get a shot of soon.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

The final shot!!!!!!

The end of this epic post (for an epic watch) - hope all who see it enjoy it. If you have any question/criticisms/comments please let me know.

At least I've upped my post count


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Yo Paul,

Lovely looking watch mate a true Seiko Toolwatch, love the dayless Seikos.

Seiko should offer a replacement bezel insert. Have you tried contacting that Seiko designer dude, you know the one?

Paul, Try to put up with the bezel until, something can be sorted.

Regards

Bry



pauluspaolo said:


> The final shot!!!!!!
> 
> The end of this epic post (for an epic watch) - hope all who see it enjoy it. If you have any question/criticisms/comments please let me know.
> 
> ...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

It's a superb looking watch Paul; but I would share your irritation about the bezel given the price.

Great pictures as usual.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Yes - it is a very nice watch, as it was the other day.

Story of your life tho isn't it - you get one with a dodgy bezel. Car bother, friend bother, now watch bother.

You may have some good luck soon hopefully.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Paul,

I completely agree about how annoying little faults can be, so I sympathise re the bezel.....

One thing......although I dont personally care for dive watches, I have always wondered why a dive watch would need a calendar?.......long-stay diving?

just wondered.

Hope you sort the bezel OK

Roger


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Very nice watch - it's interesting how, unlike the Samurai, Seiko have preserved the look of the traditional Seiko divers in the design, but made it an obviously classier watch.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Great watch and great pics Paul, well done.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2005)

Great pics Paulus.

The out of whack and sticking bezel is probably the reason you are the third owner in a few months.









The ridiculous thing as you mention is that cheap Seiko divers never seem to have these faults or possibly we don't look for them at the price.

However its not the end of the world, if you can get a new bezel insert and sort out the binding you are home and dry.

Are you sure the bezel itself has not been whacked at some point causing the jamming?


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Great photo's and watch Paulus,

I can understand your frustration and as Neil say's perhaps this

was why it was for sale - who knows

I am sure you will get the bezel sorted.

As for the `pip`, I too heard about the off-centre `pip` and was

concerned when I purchased mine that it would be off and after

seeing your picture I took one of mine, I don't think it is perfectly

set in the triangle but I can live with it.

When you think of the complicated movements they make you

would have thought that Seiko could put a pip dead centre









Still a great watch









Picture of Paul's on top and mine beneath


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

I'm sure Seiko will offer a replacement insert soon. Just goes to show not even Seiko







are perfect. I wonder did they have problems with there first inserts for say the 6105, 6309 very possible.

Regards

Bry


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

My "tweaks" seem to have cured the sticky bezel. I may contact Seiko UK and see if bezel inserts are available, though I think I read somewhere that these watches are serviced in Japan. (Didn't Derek (Luvwatch) get in touch with Seiko UK and ask about servicing?) I wouldn't really know how to go about fitting the insert anyway - I doubt the watch will be covered by the warranty now that I've removed the bezel (and posted pictures on the web to prove). So at the moment the off centre pip is the main problem and, as I've said all along, I can live with that.

I wore the watch last weekend and it kept great time - part of me says wear it and if it gets banged and bashed up then so what (it's only a watch - wear it and enjoy it) and the other part of me says keep it in as good condition as you can. Oh decisions, decisions


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

pauluspaolo said:


> I wore the watch last weekend and it kept great time - part of me says wear it and if it gets banged and bashed up then so what (it's only a watch - wear it and enjoy it) and the other part of me says keep it in as good condition as you can. Oh decisions, decisions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wear it, use it and enjoy it!























If it takes a knock it takes a knock, just adds to the character as far as I'm concerned.

Cheers, Olly


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

wear it, knock it, and for heavens sake dive with it!

thats all it was meant to do

(as long as its been pressure tested of course)


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

pauluspaolo said:


> My "tweaks" seem to have cured the sticky bezel. I may contact Seiko UK and see if bezel inserts are available, though I think I read somewhere that these watches are serviced in Japan. (Didn't Derek (Luvwatch) get in touch with Seiko UK and ask about servicing?) I wouldn't really know how to go about fitting the insert anyway - I doubt the watch will be covered by the warranty now that I've removed the bezel (and posted pictures on the web to prove). So at the moment the off centre pip is the main problem and, as I've said all along, I can live with that.
> 
> I wore the watch last weekend and it kept great time - part of me says wear it and if it gets banged and bashed up then so what (it's only a watch - wear it and enjoy it) and the other part of me says keep it in as good condition as you can. Oh decisions, decisions
> 
> ...


Hi Paul

I did contact Seiko UK who confirmed for me that, under warranty, they would take responsibility for any repair of a Japan only model. They would send it to Japan and receive it back then forward to the customer.

It wouldn't hurt to give them a ring and explain (without telling them all the details of your DIY) that you have identified these problems and for them to give you an estimate of how long it would take them (UK & Japan) to resolve the problem.

The one question I didn't ask, was if the watch got lost in transit would they replace the item.

Their UK service number is 0870 700 0988.

Hope this helps

Derek


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Thanks Derek - that's appreciated you're a star


----------



## bobbysamd (Apr 2, 2005)

Can someone provide the name/URL of a Marinemaster dealer(s)? I have googled "Marinemaster" several times and have come up with nothing.

Thank in advance for all responses.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

...we are not alowed to as such dealers are competitors to our host. So you are going to have to try harder. google images might be some help


----------



## bobbysamd (Apr 2, 2005)

DavidH said:


> [Y]ou are going to have to try harder. google images might be some help


Thanks a bunch!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well done on the MM Paul
















Im glad the niggles arnt spoiling the experience for you,


----------

